# Do your frogs respond to music?



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

It seems like every time I start listening to music, my imitator starts calling.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

they seem to lke the stereo, i remember we were talking abotu this a few year's back at a meetin at Oz's place.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

I find it interesting and kind of comical.


----------



## Derek Benson (Feb 19, 2004)

My leucs seem to like double bass....


----------



## JoshK (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm learning piano and sometimes I practice on my keyboard in my office/frogroom and it seems to excite all my frogs. Of course, I am still practicing so it may be driving them insane more than causing them pleasure.


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

My cuban tree frog calls every morning with my alarm clock..


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

My male pepperi responds to Call of Duty gunfire, explosions, ect. It's pretty funny.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Well if the alarm clock didnt wake you up the cubans shure would. Mine have always been excited by loud music. Also when the kids are being really loud and obnoxious...but dear god when i just walk in the room they go quiet.


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

edwing206 said:


> My male pepperi responds to Call of Duty gunfire, explosions, ect. It's pretty funny.


hahah mine also respond to my loud gaming


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Nice! What game though? lol


----------



## Arrynia (Dec 27, 2009)

edwing206 said:


> Nice! What game though? lol


I play many games! For online gaming, I am now playing Aion after leaving a 4 year addiction to WoW behind. I also play CoD4 MW2 though not much online.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

Haha nice. I haven't been playing much lately because of school, so now I just play a call I found on dendrobates.org and the male goes crazy. It's pretty awesome.


----------



## D3monic (Feb 8, 2010)

Do you play MW2 through steam? My steam name is {$T} D3monic

Steam Community :: ID :: {$T} D3monic

My mic is currently broke but I still play. 

Havnt played L4D in forever and never got around to 2...love the game though.


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Depending on their mood my frogs either like The Deads American Beauty or The Allman Bros. Live at the Fillmore.
Mostly with the lights turned down and a little something extra mixed in with their food.

John


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

Anytime I play acoustic guitar, my leucs start calling.


----------



## edwing206 (Apr 9, 2008)

D3monic said:


> Do you play MW2 through steam? My steam name is {$T} D3monic
> 
> Steam Community :: ID :: {$T} D3monic
> 
> ...


I'll PM you.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I have my computer in the animal room and when I play music it seems to make quite a few frogs go nuts calling

I wonder if to them it just sounds like a thunderstorm and it triggers calling? especially if there is good bass ? ? ?


----------



## AJ50504 (Dec 3, 2008)

Arrynia said:


> I play many games! For online gaming, I am now playing Aion after leaving a 4 year addiction to WoW behind. I also play CoD4 MW2 though not much online.


Sounds like me, but I also had to quit Aion. Online gaming is just to addictive for me. So I have been playing bioshock 2 a bit. 

Right, Back on the topic. If I have games or music on to loud I drowned out my Azureus low buzzing call, But at night when I'm watching a movie My RETFs go nuts. Not sure if It's the movie or they are just talking. 

Thanks AJ


----------



## ashb (Dec 9, 2009)

D3monic said:


> Well if the alarm clock didnt wake you up the cubans shure would. Mine have always been excited by loud music. Also when the kids are being really loud and obnoxious...but dear god when i just walk in the room they go quiet.


Yeah, he does. He also wakes me up when I'm falling asleep!!


----------

